# Headless Horseman Sounds?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone have horse audio clips? 
We are going to have a headless Horseman and I want to do a loop of horse noises.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are a couple...might not be exactly what you need but its a start...

http://www.4shared.com/file/22115222/9a1e49c6/scared_horse.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/22115232/83057887/scared_horses.html


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Those are Great!
Thanks Meltdown!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are a few more to try...

http://www.4shared.com/file/143888937/d533bc98/winnie_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888941/73118f6a/horse_aggressive_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888956/f46e2b88/horse_aggressive.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888957/83691b1e/horse_cry.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888961/4127ede8/horse_grunt.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888964/314d1967/horseambianto.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888966/df43784b/horsegallop2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888970/2f3bec3f/horsegallop.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888973/b632bd85/horseneigh2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888974/28562826/horseneigh.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888975/5f5118b0/hurthorse.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/143888977/b15f799c/winnie1.html


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow! 
Thanks again! I made a great horse sound CD to loop for the prop.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wonderful! Glad I could help!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey 5artist5, 

I was looking for the same thing for an Ichabod Crane tombstone. I managed to take a galloping horse sound that fades in from one side and fades out the other. Then using Audacity, I added a maniacal laugh sound I found in the last 3rd of the whole track. Works very well! 

If you send me a PM with your email address, I can send you a copy? It's an mp3 and it's only about 300 KB in size.

Otherwise, do check out meltdown211's files... They're Grrrrrrreat! (hehe... ode to Thurl!)


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

I produced a Headless Horseman track last year.. Maybe you'll find it useful. Give me a minute to upload & link it..


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Here it is: [*LINK REMOVED*]

Good luck. 

Also FYI: I just released a 25 track album of "Dark Environments"... You can check it out at DepartedStudios.com. May be other soundscapes useful to your haunt. Thanks.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Departed Studios, I was curious about your Horseman track but the link just goes to a blank page?


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

Hmmm, that's strange. I just tested it in Internet Explorer 8 and Firefox and it works fine in both.. Maybe it's loading.. Because the url is direct to the MP3 file, so it may take a few seconds to load up... The track is a couple minutes long at 320kbps. Try again and wait a min and let me know.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh that Headless Horseman track is the WHIP!!! Sheesh I loved it!!


----------



## Mr Grimsley (Aug 23, 2009)

Zoiks! Must be my browser. I'm using IE 8? I believe (whichever the most recent one is) running on Vista Home version. All I'm getting is a white screen and it says it's "done" loading the page. I've got my pop-up blocker turned off and there doesn't appear to be anything else active that would block it but I can't be 100% certain. It's obviously at my end! :O( 

Departed Studios, you have this one anywehere else I might be able to listen to it? :OP


----------



## Departed_Studios (May 18, 2008)

I sent you an email link mr grimsley, let me know if that works.. Let me know what you think.. Thanks.


----------

